# gross what are those things?



## herpocrite27 (May 5, 2011)

Ok, I dont think they are a prolaps. But when my lizard poops, two 3/4" long things come out of my lizards butt. Then when his poop is done, they go back in. Is this normal, or a seriouse problem? Please someone tell me this is nothing to worry about.
Once again guys and girls thanks for your help.


----------



## james.w (May 5, 2011)

Congratulations you have a boy!


----------



## Rhetoric (May 5, 2011)

Its a boy! Its a hemipenis!
http://www.herpy.net/gallery/data/media/4/lizard_hemipenis4.jpg
this is a different lizard but same parts


----------



## Jefroka (May 5, 2011)

Hemipenes, yes you have a boy. Now you get to look forward to sperm plugs! 


...Jefroka


----------



## VARNYARD (May 5, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL...


----------



## Adam87 (May 5, 2011)

My buddys savannah monitor does that too only in the bath tub though.... congrats on your boy haha


----------



## Jason (May 5, 2011)

I'm paraphrasing another member here, "that's a double barreled penis thing"
lol i'm jealous I want a boy. my little Ollie grew up to be a girl, now i want to order a second one (I love the big jowls  ).


----------



## Rhetoric (May 5, 2011)

Lolol I have 2 males and one that I'm 99% sure is female. They're all great! The only downside I see for males are the sperm plugs, they are SO SO SO SO SO GROSS.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 5, 2011)

hahaha dont feel bad i freaked out too when i first saw this on my male when i first thought was female.. i was relieved to know everything was ok.. Congts on your little boy!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 6, 2011)

Congrats I can't wait to ind out the sex of mine.


----------



## herpocrite27 (May 6, 2011)

Well, I'm relieved and embarassed at the same time. Thank you all for the help. 
If I die, I hope I dont come back as a tegu... He drags his "Double Barel" through the mulch. OUCH. It would be hard to pull those splinters out of there if you didnt have thumbs.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 6, 2011)

herpocrite27 said:


> Well, I'm relieved and embarassed at the same time. Thank you all for the help.
> If I die, I hope I dont come back as a tegu... He drags his "Double Barel" through the mulch. OUCH. It would be hard to pull those splinters out of there if you didnt have thumbs.





hahahaha


----------

